# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Can I have a pond in my Dart Frog vivarium?

## SuaveOGC01

Hey,

I am new to this forum and new to careing for dart frogs n i am goin to go to the reptile expo on the 17th in white plains to purchase acouple froggies  :Big Grin: . I had a really great setup in my head with a nice waterfall that will slide down and spill out into a nice pondish area for fish but i dont know if its ok to have a pond area in the same tank. Is it ok to have one? i was going to have it around maybe 7-8" deep.....please help i am trying to have this build befpr the expo so i can jus get them all settled into their new home  :Big Grin:  thank you very much.

Steve

----------


## bshmerlie

Dart frogs can swim just not very well.  They tire easily and can drown.  If your looking at an aquatic set up why not look at frogs that are more suited to that environment like firebelly toads. If you insist on darts slope the sides of all edges of the water where they could easily just walk out. Easy access out of the water would be vital.

----------


## clownonfire

> Hey,
> 
> I am new to this forum and new to careing for dart frogs n i am goin to go to the reptile expo on the 17th in white plains to purchase acouple froggies . I had a really great setup in my head with a nice waterfall that will slide down and spill out into a nice pondish area for fish but i dont know if its ok to have a pond area in the same tank. Is it ok to have one? i was going to have it around maybe 7-8" deep.....please help i am trying to have this build befpr the expo so i can jus get them all settled into their new home  thank you very much.
> 
> Steve


Cheri's advice is a sound one. You could have a very shallow pond for two reasons. If you plan on seeding springtails, they will be attracted to the water and you will see your frogs close to the pond feeding on them. The other reason is for breeding, if you plan to do so. 

But high humidity in your enclosure will suffice in keeping your frogs moist.

----------

